# Can this tree be saved?



## bacon K5 (Jun 5, 2016)

This tree was planted 3 years ago. The summer after it was planted it was beat up pretty bad by Japanese beetles. Now it looks like there is a large dead portion while the rest is healthy.

Will this come back or fill in? Should I just replace it? Can anyone identify what kind this is?

Thanks


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 5, 2016)

bacon K5 said:


> View attachment 506761
> View attachment 506762
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it can. Cut out the deadwood and make sure no beetles are eating it.


----------



## capetrees (Jun 5, 2016)

Trim out all the deads and in the winter, when dormant, trim it down by 25%.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 30, 2016)

Get the mulch off the bark or it will die. Ulmus americana


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 30, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> Get the mulch off the bark or it will die.


I see hundreds of trees like that . The landscapers around here all do it with the mulch against the bark . It seems they all dont die , maybe its how deep it is? I know for a fact deep mulch will kill them every time.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 30, 2016)

lone wolf said:


> I see hundreds of trees like that . The landscapers around here all do it with the mulch against the bark . It seems they all dont die , maybe its how deep it is? I know for a fact deep mulch will kill them every time.


Ask yourself how many covered root flares do you see in the woods ? The area at the base needs to dry out, if not it creates fungal issues and girdling roots. It may or may not die soon but it is a unhealthy sitchiation. Most landscapers are lawn jockies that need to leave trees alone its in the


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 30, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> Ask yourself how many covered root flares do you see in the woods ? The area at the base needs to dry out, if not it creates fungal issues and girdling roots. It may or may not die soon but it is a unhealthy sitchiation. Most landscapers are lawn jockies that need to leave trees alone its in the


If I remember Ill post a pic of their handy work next week when we are over there working at that Condo group.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 30, 2016)

lone wolf said:


> If I remember Ill post a pic of their handy work next week when we are over there working at that Condo group.


They all do it here too bro, many expensive girdled young trees and they get paid to do it


----------



## Del_ (Jul 30, 2016)

Look at that lawn.

Broadleaf weed herbicides for sure.


----------



## capetrees (Jul 30, 2016)

And yet it and all of the other trees in the neighborhood are alive.

But that's none of my business.


----------



## redlawn 78 (Aug 8, 2016)

the leaves look good n healthy, so it looks like the dieback is likely from the past years issue. I would agree with prune out the dead wood and also do an all around pruning for shape and strength.


----------



## Ella Rollins (Aug 9, 2016)

As redlawn said the leaves look healthy. This tree can be saved with good maintenance.. Pruning and proper watering may help it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 9, 2016)

http://web.extension.illinois.edu/state/newsdetail.cfm?NewsID=20241


----------

